# Consommation données wifi / cellulaire



## Yusuki (20 Février 2019)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'une application qui fait le suivi de la consommation de données / data en wifi et en cellulaire pour savoir combien je consomme chaque mois.

Le top serait d'avoir le détail par application.

J'ai trouvé uniquement deux applications "My Data Manager" et "DataFlow".
La première utilise un VPN et ralentit beaucoup la connexion de mon iPhone...
La seconde est en anglais et ne fait pas le détail par application...

Connaissez vous une alternative ?


----------



## PDD (21 Février 2019)

réglages, données cellulaires, période en cours... C'est pas cela que tu veux pour les datas bien sur? En WiFi comme c'est quasi gratuit c'est moins important.


----------



## Locke (21 Février 2019)

Ton opérateur ne te fournit pas ces informations depuis ton compte en ligne ou depuis une application sur ton smartphone ? Je suis chez Orange et j'ai le suivi de ce que je consomme.


----------



## Yusuki (21 Février 2019)

C'est l'entreprise qui détient le compte et je n'y ai pas accès.
La seule information que le service informatique m'a transmise c'est la date anniversaire de mon forfait, et le nombre de Go à ne pas dépasser.
Pour le reste, j'ai aucun réglage possible.

Dans les réglages de l'iPhone, données cellulaires, période en cours, ca peut faire le job mais c'est pas détaillé à la journée. 
Ou alors faut réinitialiser tous les jours à la même heures, et se faire son tableau excel à côté: pas très pratique...


----------



## Locke (21 Février 2019)

Yusuki a dit:


> C'est l'entreprise qui détient le compte et je n'y ai pas accès.


Ben il faut le savoir, de plus si tu dépasses le quota alloué, que dis ton entreprise ? Au niveau professionnel, il n'y a pas d'impact puisque tu ne paies pas toi-même le forfait.


----------

